# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille d'accueil pour notre chatte Nova

## Nova49

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Nous nous présentons, nous c'est Johanna et Florian, vivant dans la région Angevine, nous avons une adorable chatte s'appelant Nova qui a 4 ans  :: . Nous tenons beaucoup à elle et elle est très attachée à nous.
Nous partons en voyage pendant quelques mois à partir de Septembre mais malheureusement nous ne pouvons pas emmener Nova avec nous, elle serait plus malheureuse qu'autre chose...
C'est pour cela que nous recherchons une famille aimante se faisant une joie de la garder en attendant notre retour. 
Nova est très câline, pot de colle même  :: , elle adore jouer, habituée à son petit confort et ne sort pas à l'extérieur. Elle n'est pas habituée aux autres animaux. 

Si vous êtes intéressés ou si vous connaissez des personnes pouvant l'être, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter  :: 

Florian et Johanna

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, j'ai déplacé votre annonce dans la bonne rubrique.*

----------


## Delphine 54290

Bonjour, vous partez de quand à quand ?

----------


## mnldlt

Bonjour, dans quelle région cherchez-vous ?

----------

